# Нарушение кровотока



## Водолей (22 Июл 2010)

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Сергей, мне 43 год.
Очень прошу помочь. Уже почти 8 лет пытаюсь разобраться с проблемами со здоровьем. 

В 12 лет возникли сильные боли в пояснице, поставили диагноз S-образное правостороннее искривление позвоночника. До 35 лет проблем со здоровьем не возникало, однако последние 8 лет эти проблемы меня не отпускают. Сначала несколько лет сильно болели глаза (особенно правый глаз). При обследовании выявили легкое снижение кровотока 26% по правой позвоночной артерии (46 против 62 по левой ПА). 

Первый массаж на какое-то время снизил глазные боли, улучшилось общее самочувствие. Постепенно глазные боли начали проходить, в то же время начались проблемы с желудком, чуть позже с печенью (повышенный билирубин до 55 и прямой до 25). Вижу, что все данные проблемы связаны с позвоночником и идут сверху вниз. Предварительно периодически появляются небольшие боли в определенном позвонке, затем они перестают, но возникают проблемы с органами в районе этого позвонка. 

МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника особых проблем не выявил (грудной кифоз усилен, межпозвонковые диски в средне-грудном отделе умеренно дегенерированы) 

В данный момент беспокоит печень (постоянно повышенный билирубин) и онемение рук и правой ноги. Есть стойкое ощущение, что сердце не обеспечивает полное питание организма. Правая сторона страдает намного больше. Как будто пытаешься закрыться  маленьким лоскутком одеяла. 

Раньше капаешь глазные капли - возникают сильные головные боли, сейчас лечишь печень, за 1-1.5 часа сна руки и ноги немеют полностью. Не делал массаж 1.5 года и сейчас при малейшей физической нагрузке начинают болеть связки. После массирования одной из больных точек спины, определенный орган начинает работать лучше, зато другие начинают болеть больше. 

Что делать? Найти хорошего врача на периферии довольно сложно, а идти к первому попавшему не хочу, я их уже много прошел. 
Заранее большое спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июл 2010)

Это Пенза периферия? Есть в Вашем городе грамотные врачи, просто плохо искали.


----------



## Водолей (28 Июл 2010)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Это Пенза периферия? Есть в Вашем городе грамотные врачи, просто плохо искали.


Уже 8 с лишним лет ищу и найти не могу. Свежий пример. Сегодня пошел в Центр Спины Бубновского. Заплатил 200 руб за консультацию. Врач выслушал 3 минуты, спросил: "Спина болит? А если не болит, зачем пришли? Мы занимаемся снятием боли. А то, что руки и ноги немеют это не к нам, идите к участковому врачу!!!" Даже снимки смотреть не стал. 

Про каких врачей Вы говорите??? Где их найти? Сейчас ВРАЧЕЙ ПО ПРИЗВАНИЮ НАЙТИ ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ НЕВОЗМОЖНО, они вымерли с введением платной медицины. Я дважды обращался с просьбой помочь - ни одного совета. Просмотрел некоторые посты других больных. Врачи издеваются и смеются над безграмотностью больных. Придется самим изучать медицину. Мне обидно еще и потому, что я почти 15 лет бесплатно веду сайт по хоккею. В сезоне на сайте ежедневно бывает до 3000 посетителей. Стараюсь помочь информацией, звоню за свой счет в Федерации хоккея. Мне достаточно благодарности. Врач же даже небольшими рекомендациями может сделать значительно больше. МОЖЕТ, НО НЕ ХОЧЕТ!!!!


----------



## Alexandr_68 (31 Июл 2010)

Сергей, здравствуйте, у меня схожая с Вами проблема и практически такой же возраст, как Ваш - мне 42 года, Минск, РБ.
Не буду всё заново описывать, т.к. повторю, проблема схожая. Делал всяческие мрт, рентгены, обошёл много платных и бесплатных неврологов, побывал на приёме в военных госпиталях.
Диагноз: шейный остеохондроз. По ночам отекают суставы, шею утром не повернуть - хрустит, как телега, звон в ушах, боль в глазах. Но самое интересное, что ничего до 40 лет подобного не было, и началось всё внезапно... Проблема уже, как год остаётся не разрешённой. И в этом случае, по-моему мнению, надо собой заниматься. 
Веской причиной являются обменные процессы в организме, виной в большей части которой является печень и ЦНС, нарушение метаболизма, неусвоение микрофлорой кишечника веществ.

Убеждён, можно сколь угодно делать упражнения, плавать в бассейне, т.е. делать основной упор на отделы позвоночника, бесконечно отдавать деньги докторам, но проблему придётся решать самому. Пересмотреть своё питание, снизить (убрать нервные перегрузки), мне очень помогает отвар из плодов боярышника, пью 3-ий месяц, вместо чая и кофе, также "Эссенциале Форте" (печень) - это, как мне сказал один профессор, "мягкий метод лечения", пью "Биофлор", работаю над постепенным снижением веса (при росте 1.80, вешу 90 кг, а было 107, намного "урезал" пребывание за компьютером (основной враг неподвижности и магнитных излучений)сменил работу, т.к. сильные стрессы за последний год именно к этому и привели. Ну и должно быть понимание, что 43 года - это далеко не старость, но и уже не 20-25 лет, где всё происходит быстро в лечении. Успехов!


----------



## Водолей (2 Авг 2010)

Спасибо, Александр! 
Всегда стараюсь внимательно изучать чужой опыт лечения. Зачастую "больные с опытом" могут дать много полезных и интересных советов. Но самое главное тут не "перемудрить" и не выдумать себе еще каких-либо несуществующих болячек. При всех похожести симптомов, диагноз, а следовательно и лечение, может быть абсолютно разными. 

Я уже 4 года стараюсь поддерживать диету, никогда не курил, алкоголь потреблял очень редко и в небольших кол-вах. Но тут возникает парадокс - онемение рук(большей частью - правой) началось и усилилось после месячного принятия "Эссенциале". Ночью за 1 час сна руки затекали полностью. После отказа от "Эссенциале", онемение рук значительно уменьшилось. Поставленный диагноз - "болезнь Жильбера", требует снижения физических нагрузок. А у меня за неделю лежания, билирубин подскакивает и снижается как раз при интенсивных нагрузках. Печеночные показатели - в норме. 

При S-образном сколиозе периодически возникают небольшие боли в каком-то позвонке и через некоторое время начинаются проблемы с органами, расположенными поблизости (в основном правая сторона). Постепенно нагрузка перемещается вниз и с этим происходит изменения. К примеру глаза и желудок болели по 2-3 года, хотя не беспокоили ранее и не беспокоят сейчас. Сейчас неприятные ощущения уже в поясничном отделе. При небольшом вытягивании позвоночника самочувствие улучшалось, но ненадолго. В течении суток последовательно начинали болеть глаза, голова, желудок и потом все возвращалось по прежнему. Что убеждает меня в первичности возникновения проблем из-за позвоночника. Из собственной практики вижу, что подтягивания на турнике, ЛФК и плавание, позволяют немного снять напряжение с проблемной зоны и перераспределить на остальные. Поэтому буду продолжать. Поищу рекомендации по подбору корсета.

Александр, Вам тоже хочу пожелать найти причины своих болячек и терпения для их излечения! Мне кажется, Вам не стоит недооценивать и роль ЛФК.


----------

